# Dr. Derek Enlander's new Fibro book



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

We've read lots of advice, and nuggets of wisdom from Dr. Enlander, so I thought some of you might be interested in his new book. I haven't read it, or even looked at it, so I can't vouch for it personally, however.


> quote:New Derek Enlander Book - Fibromyalgia Questions and AnswersDr Derek Enlander has just published a new book on Fibromyalgia."Fibromyalgia Questions and Answers" was published July 14th, 2004.The cover photograph is of the painting " Balthezzar reads the Writingon the Wall" by Rembrandt. The painting is used to represent thedifficulty of understanding fibromyalgia; though the symptoms/ writing,so to speak, is on the wall.Derek Enlander, M.D. is a physician who has published widely on CFIDSand Fibromyalgia, his books are available in bookstores or on his site.Find the book, and Dr. Enlander's site at: enlander.com


----------

